# Fitted Wardrobes This Month



## templecarpentry (9 Nov 2012)

Just a quick introduction as i am newish here, my name is phil i am 28 and i have a wood addiction......and an insight into my recent works since moving into my new workshop.




















































I think that will do, but i know i like a good picture sesh to look at and i guess im not the only one.

Thanks for looking all, and nice to be a member of a good forum at last.

Phil


----------



## MickCheese (9 Nov 2012)

Hi Phil

Looks very good. Nice workshop.

Mick


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Nov 2012)

Hi Phil, those wardrobes all look really professional.
I can't see a saw in your 'shop. Are you using a track saw to cut up your sheet materials?
You must be very organised to be able to build on that scale in your workshop (which looks about the same size as mine).

I doff my cap to you mate.


Adam.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Nov 2012)

That's more than twice the size of my workshop but then I don't use mine everyday just when I get a built in or similar


----------



## templecarpentry (11 Nov 2012)

Aces and Eights":2b7z1dl5 said:


> Hi Phil, those wardrobes all look really professional.
> I can't see a saw in your 'shop. Are you using a track saw to cut up your sheet materials?
> You must be very organised to be able to build on that scale in your workshop (which looks about the same size as mine).
> 
> ...




I was standing on the tble saw to take the pic, but if you look at the pic where i am building the torsion box bench grid, you can just see the top of the saw with the yellow guard on. I do run a festool ts55 but i bought the saw and a well priced blade to alleviate the need and so i can keep the ts55 for site (or awkward cuts)


----------



## templecarpentry (11 Nov 2012)

chippy1970":16y60r69 said:


> That's more than twice the size of my workshop but then I don't use mine everyday just when I get a built in or similar




I try to use my workshop for the majority of the work i do. If people want alcove shelving for instance, its easier to build a carcass with shelves and just scribe in some cheeks, than it is to mess around on site or in their front garden to achieve something that looks adequate, especially if its raining or the room is full of furniture. The time and effort spent in the workshop instead of constructing on site is almost always half and i can have the music blasting.


----------

